# weight



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

my health visitor has weighed my daughter today she is 16lb 4 oz her length is  64 cm she has told me she is too fat  and too long   she advised me to take her back in  4 weeks time if she has put on  weight she said needs to been seen by the docor she was 8lb 3oz born she has 5 8oz bottles and she has slept through the night since she was 6 weeks old  AM I OVER FEEDING HER? ABBIE IS NOW 15 WEEKS OLD

LOVE CAZ XX


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Can you tell me where she is on her centiles?? (since birth..I could do with about 3 recordings)

Please include her height as well

Jxx


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

hi jeanette
at birth abbie was on 50th centile at 10 weeks she was on75th now she on 98th centile her length is 64.5 cm at 15 weeks
love caz


----------



## caz31 (Nov 2, 2003)

has anyone else been told there child is fat by there health visitor luv caz xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Caz

There is no such thing as a fat baby!! Your baby is above average for her age..but thats fine. She justs needs a few more recordings to see whether this is the centile that she is going to follow or whether she has had a growth spurt.

Please dont worry. You cant over feed a baby..esp at 15 weeks.

Jxxxx


----------

